# Autotrail Apache 700



## Chetty

I own a 2006 Apache 700 and would like contact with other 700 owners to have an exchange of views/tips/advice or anything about the Autotrail range. 
1. We've not yet been to the owners club rallies yet, your views please.

2. Your experiences with battery power, 1 or 2 leisure batteries?

3. Any topic that you're interested in.

Chetty


----------



## DJP

> 1. We've not yet been to the owners club rallies yet, your views please.


We are Autotrail owners and members of the owners club. We joined in February last year and attended 11 rallies. This year we are intending to attend over 20 rallies including a 2 week French Rally.
We find all the members are very friendly and helpful as are MHF.com ralliers.
Rallies usually start on a thursday or friday and run to monday. There is no minimum time you must attend. You arrive when you want and go when you want. We have a coffee morning on Sunday at 11am for about an hour, with a raffle. Most ralliers attend this meeting. 
If you are fully retired you can actually go from rally to rally. For example, last week Wimbourne, this week Bridport, next week a rally at the Autotrail Factory then on to Yorkshire etc. etc.
If you want any more info either email me or PM me
See 
ATOC WEBSITE

Dennis


----------



## tonka

Chetty

We have just ( last week) took delivery of a 2005 Apache 700..
Not had chance to get out in it yet, so cant make any comments, will watch the posts with interest and hope to contribute later.
Used to have a Scout back in 2001 / 2003 but that got smashed, repaired and sold ( long story) see album and tonka folder for pics..

Will look up the owners club as mention above.


----------



## zulurita

Hi,

Welcome to Auto-Trail, on the whole they are good motorhomes, well insulated and a lot of good features.

We find having two parallel leisure batteries quite good if using sites without hook up, a solar panel and battery master (for toping up engine batter when not using mh) are very useful.

we belong to the auto-Trail club and have enjoyed rallies with them although we don't go to many as often touring abroad. We did go to Italy and Austria with the club and had a good time.

Enjoy your new motorhome, it's great fun.


----------



## Chetty

*Apache 700*

Thanks to all who have so far replied.
I asked the question regarding leisure batteries because for the last few weeks have been mulling over the choice of either just have 2 batteries or whether to have a solar panel fitted on the roof, I have a battery master fitted by Van Bitz when I had my alarm fitted.

Regarding rallying with ATOC, we had a nice chat with Jim Blyth and Tony Smith at the NEC show and intend to attend some rallies as commitments allow because unfortunatley still working (dirty word I know) for a living. We were intending to go to the factory rally but we are doing something with the family that weekend so can't make it

More of the same please, isn't this website fantastic

Regards to you all Rob & Di


----------



## 88919

we have a Apache 700 which we bought new in May 2005. We did join the ATOC but decided not to renew our membership this year, no paticular reason.

With regards to the van it has been great no major problems and suits us perfectly. If we can help with any questions just give us a shout!!!


----------



## Chetty

*Apache 700*

Thanks Andy & Amanda
We've been admirers of the Autotrail rear lounge set up for a few years now and took the plunge last June following a couple of years touring with an LDV conversion which we bought to see if our enthusiasm was still there from our wonderful adventures in the 80s in our VW campervan.
We chose the 6 berth to accommodate our two grand children from time to time and of course our Border Terrier Buddy
Looking forward to attending some rallies, seeing more of GB and Europe as work permits.

What have been your experiences in the 700?

Rob & Di


----------



## 88919

we dont tend to move the van when on site but i feel that parking in and around towns could be a problem which is probably one of the reasons why we would opt for a smaller van next time. We have a 9yr old son so the layout is great he very often uses the dinette whilst we are watching tv in the back we also have a 24 yr old and 22 yr old who also like to tag along occassionaly so at least we can sleep everybody quite comfortably.

My main bug bear with the van is the trim on the panels at the side of the dinette keeps coming off and is so annoying. We went to the show at the NEC in October and even the demo van had the same problem!!!

We have had to have the stereo replaced as it stopped working properly, that was done on warranty though.

Overall we are very pleased with the van and would definately buy Autotrail again.


----------



## tonka

Chetty..
Ref your comments on having 2 batteries.
Had to go and get a new gas bottle for our first trip, while at the local camping supplier they had 85amph battery at £32... Took the plunge and bought one. Just got to get it rigged up now.. Will give an update later..

Only one minor snag i have... Bathroom door comes open for no reason when travelling.. Maybe have to fit an extra catch, our is the type where its a "door knob" style that turns...


----------



## 88919

we had the same problem with the shower door, the dealer rectified it by moving the fitting across slightly as the bottom "hook" wasnt quite catching hence the door would swing open had no further problems with it since.


----------



## tonka

*OUR APACHE 700 UPDATE..*

Self fitted an extra leisure battery, works okay, plenty of space next to the original one in rear locker. Nothing blew up yet !!

Bathroom door.. Bit of adjustment and moved the clips over to where they should have been fitted, now all fine.

Had the Maxview crank up dish fitted along with a 12v Sat receiver from Maplins.

*Engine...* Compared to my past 2.8jtd fiat this is a real slugger.. My son just happened to be having his car "re-mapped" at home and the guy offered me a deal to have the Fiat done.. MUCH BETTER, Lots more pull from standing starts and up hills. Less gear changes. A big difference.

*Space locker.. *Our old Scout had 2 external lockers to access space under the rear lounge seats. The 700 only has one. We bought a locker door set from CAK tanks and had it fiited by Dave Newell in Telford.
So can now access from both sides. Dave also fitted a bike rack while I was there.

I am well pleased with our 700, It ticks all the boxes for us. There are of course some differences between this and the Scout. £10k as the salesmen keep telling me but nothing that makes me wish i had paid the extra. Will get some photos under my TONKA album soon..


----------



## oilslick

*apache 700 HELP! poor charging, poor radio reception, etc*

We bought an autotrail apache from Chelstons last week (late 2005, 5000 mile) and have a number of problems which I wondered if anyone can help while I wait for my letter to be answered.

The radio reception is rubbish, especially on FM. any cures? any experience of?

The battery charger does not seem up to the job. fitting an ammeter at the battery (which is about half charged so should be getting a good current onhookup) I find it charges with about 1 amp. As soon as we turn on the telly (2A) and a couple of lights (another 2A) I find 1amp being drawn OUT of the battery. this means the charger seems to be only capable of giving out about 3 amps. (present battery voltage about 13.4 would expect 14 something with hookup charge on) any help please?

The steering pulls to the left. (even on adverse camber roads) no obvious signs of damage, no damaged spare, the steering wheel is at about 30 degrees when goin straight. Any ideas? I might get an independant inspection. Any ideas where I can go in Gloucestershire?

Bad adjustment on side door... sorted myself!

A side from all this... nice van! Future plans are second battery and solar panel.

Thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Oilslick, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts!  

Can't really comment in detail, but it sounds like you should try to return to the dealer to get it sorted out, especially the pulling to the left. That sounds a bit nasty. Maybe they can look at the radio and the charging at the same time.

Gerald


----------



## anita302

Hi Folks

We too have just recently purchased a 2006 Autotrial Arapaho.

We went on our first trip out a couple of weeks ago to the Lakes. Loved every minute of it.

A few things need sorting:

1. 2.8 engine, like already mentioned in this post is abit slow on hills, may get this sorted as we tow a car.

2. After having rain whilst in the Lakes, a must is either a Safari room or freestanding Awning. We are going to look at them at the NEC and decide which one is best to stick two wet smelly dogs in when its been raining.

3. Freeview - Cannot seem to get it to pick up a signal yet?

4. FM Radio - We keep losing the signal as well.

But besides the minor problems it's what we need for our family. I'm to going to look at the Owners club with the intention of joining and coming to the rallies when possible (Work and Kids) :roll: 

Anita


----------



## tonka

anita302 said:


> 1. 2.8 engine, like already mentioned in this post is abit slow on hills, may get this sorted as we tow a car.
> 
> 2. After having rain whilst in the Lakes, a must is either a Safari room or freestanding Awning. We are going to look at them at the NEC and decide which one is best to stick two wet smelly dogs in when its been raining.
> 
> 3. Freeview - Cannot seem to get it to pick up a signal yet?
> 
> 4. FM Radio - We keep losing the signal as well.


Engine, consider a re-map.. I am in Cannock and had local guy do ours. Much better now up the hills. PM me if you want the details.

Freeview. It's hard enough to get on an fixed aerial at home.. You really have to be in a good spot to make it work right.. We have a Maxview crank up fitted and a Free to air Satellite receiver..

FM... No issues with ours but we do loose it when stationary and the 12v are switched on in the rear section.

steve


----------



## tonka

*Re: apache 700 HELP! poor charging, poor radio reception, et*



oilslick said:


> we bought an autotrail apache from Chelstons last week (late 2005, 5000 mile) and have a number of problems.


I think you should get back onto them with a fault list and request they sort them.. All sound like general service issues that you would not expect or should accept. Some of the items you mentioned may just not be checked on pre-delivery, ie the charging system But once they know about it they will probably sort...

When we had ours, also late 2005 model, the salesman claimed a full service. When running home I was not happy with brakes and especially the handbrake that came up about 12 notches. Decided to call into local garage for check. They had to clean and adjust them.. Put a written complaint in and had phone call off service manager.. "we were also requested to do a lubrication service" was the pass the buck statement. Got my money back for work done..


----------



## litcher

Hi all,

I bought a 2006 Apache 700se in August and spent 10 days in Dorset with my two teenagers (and friends who towed a hired caravan). So far we're really pleased with it; a couple of minor things to get the dealer to sort out, but nothing that adversely affected our holiday! We even used the external bbq point and external shower, to the dismay of our two dogs (the shower, not the bbq 8O )

I too would like locker access from both sides and a little more power on hills, but all in all it's just what we wanted.

Viv


----------



## anita302

Does anyone know were I can get the outside shower from. We've got the outside connection but no shower hose and head.

As Viv mentioned very usefull for washing dogs off. :lol: 

Anita


----------



## Chascass

Hi Anita

The shower attachment should have been with the van, I don't think it's a optional extra (may be someone can confirm this)
My van was a year old when bought, and the shower was with the van.
A shower attachment could be ordered from your dealer, if it turns out to be a extra.

Charlie


----------



## Snelly

Hi

I have the number of a mobile engine remapper... he is very very good, reasonable price, fantastic service and he comes to you!


----------



## Chetty

*Autotrail*

Anita
We have experienced very poor performance from Freeview, reckon we only receive this on 1 in every 10 sites. When you think about it though a lot of the places visited are surrounded by hills and mountains, I have heard the Freeview signal will be boosted when the digital switchover happens.
We would recommend anyone to join the owners club, great rallies, good fun, cheap rates but mostly non electric pitches.
Haven't experienced any problems with lack of engine power or with FM signals.

Di & Rob


----------



## 88919

We bought our van new and the shower attachment was in the van so you should have had one also.

Our dealer fitted a new aerial for the radio before we picked the van up as he wasn't happy with the reception but on occasions we still have problems with it. Its not really an issue for us as we use the CD more than anything. We have just found a problem in the rear locker, the carpet was soaking, on further investigation we found that the black hose from the outside filler was loose and leaking when we filled up with water.

Freeview is like everybody says a bit hit and miss, we have also just been to the lake district and could not get freeview at all.

We spoke to a dealer about the habitation door and he advised that we didnt adjust it. He said that due to the double locking system it needs more force when closing. He said that by adjusting it it would not operate on the double locks correctly. We have taken his advice and the door does close properly with a little more force.

We are very happy with the van overall it suits us perfectly.


Oh and we also found a blackbirds nest in the spare wheel complete with four eggs!!!!! 8O


----------



## tonka

amok said:


> We have just found a problem in the rear locker, the carpet was soaking, on further investigation we found that the black hose from the outside filler was loose and leaking when we filled up with water.


Same here.. only found this after being on site for a while and used a bucket and funell to re-fill water. The hose clip on the black pipe connecting to the water filler had caused it to split. Loosened hose clip, twisted hose round so split was at top and further onto the filler. Re tightened hose clip.


----------



## litcher

Quick question - when I'm on hookup can I charge the vehicle battery? The dealer said no, but my Neuvo allowed both batteries to be charged, so I thought I'd double-check.

Viv


----------



## Chascass

Quick question - when I'm on hookup can I charge the vehicle battery?


Yes you can, when on hook up and the leisure batterys are being charged, press the battery sign on your control panel, this switch over to vehicle battery.
AIso, when using power from your leisure batterys, you press this sign, it switchs to use of the vehicle battery.

Charlie


----------



## litcher

Hi Charlie, thanks for that. I did think it ought to be possible.

Viv


----------



## trevorf

> Yes you can, when on hook up and the leisure batterys are being charged, press the battery sign on your control panel, this switch over to vehicle battery.
> AIso, when using power from your leisure batterys, you press this sign, it switchs to use of the vehicle battery.


Not sure if this is true?. The Cheyenne has a digital control panel different to the Apache manual one. If the latest Apaches now have the digital panel fitted then I apologize, but my Apache has a manual panel and it is not possible to charge the vehicle battery. Unless of course you fit a battery master.

Trevor


----------



## Chascass

Hi Trevor

What you say is quite correct, my old van (2001 Chieftain) did not have this function, but my 2005 Cheyenne has.
I was assuming Viv's van was fairly new, and would have the up dated functions, and if not, would recognise from my description the differences in the panels, and would comment accordingly.

Charlie


----------



## litcher

My Apache's 2006. It has an on/off switch marked "charger" on the psu but I don't think there's anything else other than the switch for testing the battery charge. So does this mean it charges only the leisure battery?

Viv


----------



## Chascass

Hi Viv

The change over switch will be on the habitation control panel (if you have the new one fitted) on the Cheyenne the control panel is over the entrance door.
As you look at the panel, to the top L/H side is the 12 v on/off switch to the side of this a picture of a battery, this is the change over switch.
If you do not have this, it may be as Trevor said, and the new panel has not been fitted to the Apache, I would find this hard to believe on a 2006 model.

Charlie
(edited) top L/H side


----------



## litcher

I'll have a look in the morning as I appear to be on homework duty tonight


----------



## trevorf

The Apaches are a cheaper and slightly lower spec model than the Cheyenne hence the cost saving manual control panels, cheaper windows etc  

I have fitted a battery master to mine. This effectively makes an intelligent connection between the leisure and vehicle batteries and will charge the vehicle battery when the leisure batteries are full.

Trevor


----------



## litcher

No, it looks like mine is the cheaper, downmarket version without the facility to charge the vehicle battery  

Oh well, I was considering a Strikeback system, so I guess I could do that and have a battery master fitted as well (free through Outdoor Bits  )

Thanks for your help, Charlie and Trevor.

Viv


----------



## oilslick

*more on our 700*

Firstly thank you Gerald for the welcome to this brill forum.

The list with regard to items not right from our Purchase at Chelston has grown slightly but this will probably get covered in an entirely new thread unless they start to respond to my letter and the one sent by recorded delivery. I will be phoning them in the next few days also as I am not going to let this rest!

Our freeview seems ok, but we arent bothered because we already have that on our telly which use in the lounge.

The auto trail itself is fine and we are well pleased with it. Its just how we bought it.

We HAVE got two lookers at the back on ours!!

It seeems that the builds vary quite a lot by year.

Engine hmmm not as slugish as our last camper but then no comparison there... Talbot petrol. But MPG not looking bad. That matters more to me. 23 mpg average at the moment but thats been 50% round town.

Just bought an 85 watt solar panel and about to get another solar panel.

By the way you can get the dvd into the lounge, use a modulator to send it down the aerial lead.

Toilet capacity a bit small compared to our old (17 year talbot) infact the Talbot Bedouin we had was really well thought out and everything was great.

We are also about to put a proper aerial on the radio. The autotrail one seems useless or not connected. We like to listen to radio 2 when driving (yawn!)

Grant (oil slick = ex mechanic!)


----------



## 101811

Hi Tonka 
I have a 2004 model 700se since October 2006 and live in Burntwood! 
Just wondered who you used for the engine re-map, and what sort of cost it would be? 
Would you mind posting on here? 

Hope to see you around! 
Ade J


----------



## 96633

Hi adejupp

I have an 06 Cheyenne on a 2.8 Ducato and have recently had my engne remapped. All I can say is that the difference in the pulling power has been vastly improved and the engine seems to be much smoother. It is early days yet but what a differerence. I am really looking forward now to much more pleasurable driving.

As I reported elsewhere under another thread on my drive home from Exeter to Plymouth some 48 miles I only had to change down a gear once whilst on the A38. For those of you who do not know this road there are numerous hills and inclines together with one very long steep climb, namely Halden Hill. Normally I would have had many instances of changing gear but Halden was the only one and even then I reached the top still doing just under 60MPH.

I used Boosters who I found to be very helpful with all my queries and they carried out the work at the South West Caravan Show. Give Alex Buchan a ring on 01945 585080 and he can answer your questions.

Hope this is of some use to you.

Brian


----------



## tonka

adejupp said:


> Hi Tonka
> I have a 2004 model 700se since October 2006 and live in Burntwood!
> Just wondered who you used for the engine re-map, and what sort of cost it would be?
> Would you mind posting on here?
> 
> Hope to see you around!
> Ade J


Hi. Ade
Will have to get back to you with a phone number.. The guy who did ours was here to do my sons smart car and we had our Autotrail done at 1/2 price because he was already here on site.. Can recommend the map. Real increase in power and almost no difference in fuel consumption.


----------



## 101811

Thanks very much for the reply Brian, Boosters looks great but I would probably try and get it done more local. Tonka is only 5 miles from me so I'll check his contact out first. If not thanks for the recommendation.

Cheers Ade


----------

